# Japanese government approves JPY9 trillion Tokyo-Osaka Maglev



## beautifulplanet (Oct 19, 2014)

See here:

Japan approves construction of maglev bullet train that will travel 178 miles in 40 minutes

Friday, 17 October 2014

by James Vincent
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/japan-approves-construction-of-maglev-bullet-train-that-will-travel-178-miles-in-40-minutes-9802361.html

To some, the last paragraph of the article might sound interesting: 



> Central Japan Railway will be funding the project entirely through cash generated by its current bullet train lines (the most popular in the world); a sensible move for a company that reported a higher operating profit margin than even Apple in the fiscal year ending March 31.


----------



## Anderson (Oct 21, 2014)

...and that explains the Texas Central affair quite succinctly in two respects. One is cash deployment, the other is the hope of dropping another line in with a thick profit margin.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 1, 2014)

Cool.


----------

